# Which parent is your Cockapoo most like?



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Our Cockapoos are crossbreeds so which parent, if you know who they were, does your dog most feature?

Even in litters the siblings are so different.

Rufus











Rufus' mum is a beautiful black and white Working Cocker Spaniel called Pearl.










Rufus' dad is an apricot Miniature Poodle called Pinot









I think Rufus looks at least 80%, if not 90% like his father!

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg he is his dads double,he is just gorgeous!x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can see Pearl in his face x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You can certainly see Pearl in his face - though his whole stamp (body shape) is sooooooo Pino !!!............and when he runs - that too is vvvvery Pinot - though when you have him close-up for a chat and a cuddle I could certainly feel the Pearl side too xxx

We retired Pino early last year and now have Ziggy and Uncle Fester - both smaller than Pino - and both giving a looser shaggier coat.

Rufus is a stunner xxxxxxx

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg he is stunning x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

how lovely! my wispa doesnt look like either of her parents as they are both jet black and she is chocolate with lots of grey hairs coming through now!


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

my dog Cori i think looks more like her mom...
Cori









Mom









Dad









photos of parents were sent to me from my breeder, Sweet Blessings Cockapoos


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Cori is scrummy! I can see mum and dad in her. Mum more about the eyes and dad around the muzzle ......and maybe ears? It's lovely to see the mums and dads. Thanks for posting.

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks I can't till which she looks more like but i think that she is adorable either way.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I never met Maisie's parents, but have a couple of pics. She certainly has her Dad's colouring, and is very small which looks to be like Mum.

Maisie










Dad










Mum


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Masie looks like her mums snout and size, possibly her dads eyes


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

corismama said:


> Masie looks like her mums snout and size, possibly her dads eyes


Yes you could be right. And I agree that Cori is more like her Mum, with, of course, Dad's curly coat .....she's a pretty dog.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie's daddy is called Shaggy (ooh, I did a thumbnail!). I don't have a picture of her mum.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Aahhhh, now I know where Rosie gets her long legs!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I do wonder what he'd look like unclipped and whether Rosie inherited her shagginess from him!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo looks more like her dad...

Flo









Flo's mum









Flo's dad


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Flo definately looks more like her dad but i see her mom in the snout...Is she a standard(Large) cockapoo? or does the dad just look big in that pic?


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Yes you could be right. And I agree that Cori is more like her Mum, with, of course, Dad's curly coat .....she's a pretty dog.


Thanks  so is your's


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

corismama said:


> Flo definately looks more like her dad but i see her mom in the snout...Is she a standard(Large) cockapoo? or does the dad just look big in that pic?


Funny that she comes over as quite big in photos. Everyone from the forum that went to the meet were surprised how little she is at just 14 inches.

Her dad is a mini and mum is a working/show English.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooooh yes, the beautiful Flo is a daddy's girl for sure! What a stunning litter. Mum looks so relaxed!

I love the fact that Maisie is standing in almost the same position as her dad! A very romantic shot with the sun going down behind her!! (or were you up very early to catch the rising sun?!!).

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I love the fact that Maisie is standing in almost the same position as her dad! A very romantic shot with the sun going down behind her!! (or were you up very early to catch the rising sun?!!).


Oh yes I noticed the Maisie and dad standing positions when I was posting. It was the evening sun going down. She loves a dash around the golf course, a few minutes walk from the house, which we can only use when no golfers are around - if we spot a golfer we divert into the woods at the edge!!

Rufus is sooooooo like his dad! 

This thread could get quite long if all the new JD mums add to it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I think Rufus looks at least 80%, if not 90% like his father!


Rufus is very much like Pinot, who we met a couple of years ago when on a fact finding visit to JD. It was from seeing how lovely Pinot and Marley were that we embarked on the journey that led us to Flo


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

is that a picture of masie's dad as a pup or of adult?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

corismama said:


> is that a picture of masie's dad as a pup or of adult?


This one is Maisie's dad as an adult...










and this one is Maisie's dad as an 8 month pup...










I can understand why you asked, he does look quite small. We were told he was a mini poodle, I'm not sure the size differences between mini and toy. Anyway, it explains Maisie's size (12" and 5.2kg).


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo looks more like her dad...


Yes, I agree Flo is definitely her father's daughter. In fact Rufus, Flo and Maisie are similar in colour and coat - but hugely different in size. Hard to believe they are all from mini poodles!


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> This one is Maisie's dad as an adult...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! he looks so little and he looks young. He is adorable andso is masie


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Hard to believe they are all from mini poodles!


Oh wow all from mini poodles!!! So next time someone asks we can tell them about the range in sizes. Flo is 14" what are Maisie and Rufus then? Maisie seemed tiny and Rufus quite big at the Rickmansworth meet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Funny that she comes over as quite big in photos. Everyone from the forum that went to the meet were surprised how little she is at just 14 inches.
> 
> Her dad is a mini and mum is a working/show English.


Mandy .. Flo favours her dads looks ... he is a gorgeous ... a mighty fine mini poodle ... I would like an apricot or choc cockapoo next time


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus is a huge 20". The breed standard for a miniature poodle is 10" - 15" so quite a range is possible. I think I'm right in saying that Pinot, Rufus' dad was actually 17" so more small standard really. 

I measured a moving Rufus with a tape measure so it might not be 100% accurate!

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Rufus is a huge 20"


20" to the shoulder  Now that's hybrid vigour in action and what my boys would call a proper dog. My eldest especially always admires dogs that he says are a decent size and loved Rufus at the meet.

Maisie's at the other end of the scale and I would say is only 12" at the most from what I can remember.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> 20" to the shoulder  Now that's hybrid vigour in action and what my boys would call a proper dog. My eldest especially always admires dogs that he says are a decent size and loved Rufus at the meet.
> 
> Maisie's at the other end of the scale and I would say is only 12" at the most from what I can remember.


Yes you are right. I make it 12" and she is 5.2kg - teeny tiny. The new pup who will be 11 weeks when we collect after our holiday in August will probably be much the same size!!

I'm surprised though that Flo is only 2 inches bigger than Maisie - I seem to remember the difference being larger.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> I'm surprised though that Flo is only 2 inches bigger than Maisie - I seem to remember the difference being larger.


I'll grab the tape measure and check but pretty sure she's round about 14". As well as only being 12" Maisie is a really light, fine build and Flo is really stocky and sturdy which also makes her seem bigger. Now where is that tape measure...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Monty Wilfs miniture poodle dad and Issy his mum x


----------

